# Any campgrounds on Elk Lake or Torch Lake?



## lmholmes11

Me and my buddy want to go camping for a weekend up around Torch lake. We are taking a boat up and we want to boat on the Torch river between the lakes. Are there any campgrounds that anyone suggests? Thanks!


----------



## jimmy johans

north tip of lake is Barnes Park. This is on traverse bay just across road from park. just up from pearls is a place. Rancho something? I will try and google or ask my sister as she may be at place on torch this week.


----------



## jimmy johans

honchorestcamprground.com RV type place 
Barnes park has great beach if that is needed.


----------



## bucko12pt

Whitewater Township Park on the SW side of Elk Lake.

5 - 6 miles north of Williamsburg on Elk Lake Road.


----------



## Linda G.

I don't know the name of it anymore, but there's been a campground on the south end of Torch Lake at Torch River for many years. Call Torch River Marine, I think they own it now.


----------



## lmholmes11

Ok thanks everyone, I also found out about the Whitewater Township park and I think we are going there. Looks pretty nice. I'll let everyone know how it is. Thanks again!


----------

